# ABS Sensor Jetta MK4



## Potash (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anyone have a tutorial of how to replace the ABS sensor in a MK4 Jetta GLS VR6? Mine is going bad and I don't want to pay to have someone do it. Any help please? Thanks!


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Which abs sensor? If you're referring to a speed sensor in one of the spindles, it's an allen bolt and a wiring connector... then pry it out, put the new one in, bolt in and plug in.


----------



## Potash (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, is there a tutorial on how to replace it? Showing me what to do? I'm new this now.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Nothing in the mk4 faq that I noticed, sorry. It really is fairly straight forward. You may have to go as far as pulling the rotor off to get to it... which isn't very far. Check in the regional forums or find a local VW club, people are usually pretty willing to help out.


----------



## Potash (Aug 13, 2010)

Alright, thanks!


----------

